# new front and rear lights on my brute force 750



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

ok so i just finished installing these lights on the front and back of my brute, and id like to know what you guys thought of them. just tell me what yall think of them. i bought these at auto zone for 30 bucks and are very easy to install. i mainly just installed for extra light and for some light behind me when im riding at night.


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

sorry didnt know they would be sideways in the pics. just turn your head haha


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

What about one with just the front light on and you sitting on seat


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

A picture?


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

Did you hook the back light up to the reverse wires?


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

No this kit is seep rate from all other lights. It just hooks to the battery and when you feel like having them on just flip the switch it comes with


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Yes a picture would be nice


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

Not understanding y I have to sit on it


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

Is this what you want


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Nevermind I was wanting to see the light output they put out but o well


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Sit on ur seat with front light bar on only and take a picture of how far the light shines in front of ur four wheeler....we're trying to see what ur going to see if u was riding at night...


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

I understand now. Here's a pic of the light output from the back. They are better up close lights than long distance. Basically the use for the front lights are for while your in high beam you will have that as a low beam light.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Look decent would be better if door wasn't there but the light output don't look bad was that 30 for both of them and how do they mount tape or brackets


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

They have brackets and it came with both lights this is what the look like. They are "offroad" lights says the package. Also even if u didn't like the light output if u got them them still look good and intimidating


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)




----------

